# Bright red in center of screen.



## urpick23 (Jul 11, 2009)

About 6 months ago I bought a Samsung "42 720p plasma tv. After about a month, I noticed a small red hook bleeding from the top center of the screen. Anytime I'd watch a movie, and it went from a moderately lit scene to darker one, I would see the red hook. If the movie stayed dark for a while, it would eventually go away in about 10-20 minutes. Over the next month or two, this hook got larger & started stalactiting down the screen. Then one started at the bottom 'till the two eventually met. Now it's an hourglass. Now with any dark image, the whole center of the screen is covered by this red mass. I keep the set's contrast at 55, brightness: 50. Any suggestions?


----------

